# Got My New Hoyt Buffalo



## bigugly

I'm pretty damn impressed with it too! I recently sold off the Liberty to make a push to shooting recurve only, reason is I just had more fun shooting the recurve. After looking at many different makes and models I had decided on the Hoyt Dorado but then I see the Buffalo and fiquire hey I like that. Ordered with 40&50# limbs which actually came out to 45 and 55# which I'm ok with, another thing I'm ok with is they messed up the advertising and it's a 62" bow not a 60". I've been shooting a lot of arrows in the basement but working on mainly just form as I only have like 18' too shoot. So far my impressions are pretty quiet(a little buzz I can't fiquire out), no felt vibration or hand shock and for what it's worth seems pretty quick with the 40# limbs, love the way it goes together, nice looking in my books all in all I'm pretty damn impressed.
Case it came in








OOOOhhh fuzzy limb covers








Un wrapped








Almost together








All strung up








First 5 arrows loosed by Buffalo #61, range is at Gagnons, not mine.


----------



## Robb771

beautiful looking bow, from what I've seen quite pricey but also worth the money.......congrats.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

tune your brace height to get rid of buzz twist and untwist string till .. you find sweet spot...


----------



## shootthewhatnow

I tried one at The Bow Shop in Waterloo a few days ago... damn nice for a "fake" trad bow... I definitely like this one better than the previous 2 aluminum trad handles from Hoyt, and the click-in ILF style limbs make the takedown process a complete breeze.

Congrats on your new toy.


----------



## cath8r

I found on the Gamemaster I had and a previous takedown recurve I had that taking twists out of the string and lowering the brace height significantly led to a better feeling and shooting bow for me. Nice bow man! I saw it for the first time at The Bow Shop this weekend and its a looker for sure.


----------



## bigugly

Got the brace height set on the bow and it seems to like 8 3/8", it said 3 1?2 on the set up DVD so not to far off. I also found the knock was loose so I re clamped it. I will be tying in a knock though as I'm not a fan of the brass one. All I can say though is man what a bow!!! I know you should never say never but I don't see myself going back to a compound after shooting this thing.


----------



## breasy0709

hey bigugly. what arrows are you shooting out of your bow? I am debating on getting a Buffalo, i just dont know where to start. how do you like shooting off of the shelf? 
thanks


----------



## bigugly

With the 40# limbs I'm using Carbon Express Heritage 250's with a 50g insert and 125g field tip cut at 33 BOP. I absolutly love this bow. If I do what I'm suppose to this bow puts the arrow right where I want it. I will be cutting arrows down to match my draw of 28" but I have to wait for heavier inserts. Right now the long arrows with inserts and 125g tips fly perfect bareshafted the group right with the fletched ones. You should really consider this bow It's amazing!


----------



## Zarrow

Nice looking bow. What kind of string are you using? Is there an indoor shooting range in Oshawa?


----------



## LedBow

I want one so bad. I shot one at my local archery shop. I have to sell my brand new Mathews DXT first.


----------



## bigugly

There is no shooting range in Oshawa, the above picture is the 14y's they have in the archery department at Gagnons. I do however shot the 12y's I have in my upstairs hallway..lol not real great but good enough to work on form, the string is the stock string that came with it. I think it was marked D97 but not real sure. I have some strings on order from SBD(silent but deadly) they specialize in skinny strings and are suppose to give your bow a little more zing. LedBow that's funny I sold my Diamond Liberty to help buy this bow. This bow will be my primary hunting weapon from now on except when I do my week at deer camp, sure it will make it more challenging but that's the whole idea. If you can get this bow you won't be disappointed. Sorry there is a range in Oshawa but it's outdoor, Durham Archers.


----------



## ehaka

How fast do you think it is. I have had one on order for 3 weeks (hopefully it will arrive shortly). I shoot long distances 60-70yds as well short and wanted to know if an arrow will get there eventually


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

I shoot 36 lbs at 70 mtrs no problem getting there and only 26 inch draw.length.. you have to make the shot not the bow lol lol lol ...


----------



## bigugly

I have no clue how fast it is but I have put on the 50# limbs and am now using CE Heritage 150's cut to 30" with factory insert and 100g and I was amazed at how flat and fast those arrows were moving. Crazymoose can vouch those arrows were moving.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

hopefully that`s not over and under the targets... just yanking you chain.. .. glad you like that new hoyt bow...


----------



## bigugly

I was actually shooting pretty good today...lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

whipping Pauls butt I hope..


----------



## bigugly

Not whipping it but scaring it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

c you guys in grenville sunday????I`m not planning to give you guys that 5 target handicap like I did last weekend lol lol lol I`ll actually shoot for 5 minuets this week to practice.. seems I need it lol lol lol


----------



## bigugly

I won't be there have to work.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

geez I was going to open up a can of woop ass ... lol lol lol


----------

